# Confuse to choose offer bettween Munich and India



## ships_gemini (Nov 20, 2016)

(MI).
22 June 2017 09:42
HI All I am writing this post in very confuse state and looking for really genuine advise to take my life turning decision , I am currently based in India , me and my husband both are working in IT , Now My husband got a offer form a Munich based company ( though they hv confirmed the offer on mail but did not send the Compensation details as they yet to get it singed form company CEO post that they will send the hard copy of offer letter) . He also has offer in hand from India based MNC with good figures , but we are really confuse
(1) if he should join here in india or wait for Munich offer and join there if on a 
compromising salary to start with in Munich (he is serving in to notice period )
(2) we are not aware what are the salary brackets there in Munich for Devops consultant with 12 yrs exp , what are the growth prospects in IT there with respect to salaries.

(3) Not sure if I will easily get job in IT if i leave my job here in india and join him there and how easy or difficult to manage as I hv 2 kids as well ( 5 yr and 3 yrs ) also not aware about day care fees and school fees.
Please please pour your suggestions to take right decision as getting a direct offer form Germany based company itself is not common as he are not sure if might get this kind of opportunity again in life. — feeling confused.


----------



## kumar33praveen (Apr 4, 2016)

ships_gemini said:


> (MI).
> 22 June 2017 09:42
> HI All I am writing this post in very confuse state and looking for really genuine advise to take my life turning decision , I am currently based in India , me and my husband both are working in IT , Now My husband got a offer form a Munich based company ( though they hv confirmed the offer on mail but did not send the Compensation details as they yet to get it singed form company CEO post that they will send the hard copy of offer letter) . He also has offer in hand from India based MNC with good figures , but we are really confuse
> (1) if he should join here in india or wait for Munich offer and join there if on a
> ...





Hi, I have 8yrs IT experience and 1 year i was in Germany. now am in Hyderabad and trying job in Germany.

Until you get the invitation letter from employer and Vissa dont keeps hopes.
dont quit the job now only till u get VISA , 


Lot of my office friends went Germany n settled, as they say : 
1. Saving Money : Alone Husband working in germany with family is same as , Wife and husband working in india in IT field .

2. Education : in Germay to costly , international schools are too costly. higher education is free 

3. Living : very good (depends on individual interest ) to stay

4. Job for Wife : As u have Exp in india so if u learn German language at least A2 level then u can get some job.


----------

